

Xkcd: money - sorenbs
http://xkcd.com/980/huge/#x=-1476&y=-660&z=5

======
tokenadult
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3261677> (2 days ago, when the link was
slashdotted)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3261498> (a thread with comments)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3263367> (2 days ago, no comments)

------
spodek
Why two dimensions?

Why not a simple bar chart?

Maybe there's a reason for blocks, but I can't tell. I can only see a fraction
at a time. There was another xkcd chart like this before and I didn't see a
reason for blocks instead of lines then either.

------
cnxsoft
Conclusion: I should buy a bigger screen supporting at least 2560x1080
resolution.

